
The ArXiv of the future will not look like the ArXiv (2017) - tosh
https://www.authorea.com/users/3/articles/173764-the-arxiv-of-the-future-will-not-look-like-the-arxiv
======
SiempreViernes
A website that shows me two loading bars after it has rendered a page header
claims the _fundamental_ problem with arxiv is that it serves, boring, static,
pdfs? Yeah, that sounds about right...

Honestly I think that the simple act of becoming a repository for uploading
conference slides will be a much more important development for arxiv than
implementing even the wildest the javascript the authorea authors dream of.

